# Mr. Picassohead



## ladylore (Aug 4, 2009)

Make Your Own Picasso Portrait


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 4, 2009)

The thread title caught my attention. My youngest son was expelled from the bus in kindergarten or grade 1 for calling the bus drive "Mr. Busdriverhead"... 

They were taking "zero tolerance" just a tad too seriously on that bus in those days.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 4, 2009)

I like that "Mr. Busdriverhead"..Who knew 1) that you could get expelled from kindergarten? 2) that this would get you expelled? 

Jazzey's new saying of the day:  "Mr. Meanhead" (trust me, I was polite) :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 4, 2009)

He was just suspended from the bus, not from school. 

I was actually kind of proud fo him. Obviously, the man deserved to be called Mr. Busdriverhead, if he was that sensitive.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 4, 2009)

:lol:  Yes, I must admit that it's hard to put on that stern face with a child when you're too busy being proud of them and smiling inwardly.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 4, 2009)

I make a Picassohead if you like to see it is here

Mr. Picassohead


----------



## ladylore (Aug 5, 2009)

Very :cool2: NN.

And very funny David. Glad your son was only suspended from the bus. And your probably right that the busdriver deserved the name.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 5, 2009)

I find this one a bit ago and thought it was fun too.

Wanted Poster Generator - Make your own Old-West-style Wanted Poster (and use it as an MSN display image)!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 5, 2009)

In the same vein:

WasArrested.com - Create Your Own Fake News Stories


----------



## NicNak (Aug 5, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> In the same vein:
> 
> WasArrested.com - Create Your Own Fake News Stories




:teehee:  some of those headlines are pretty funny :teehee:


----------



## Banned (Aug 5, 2009)

You guys apparently have way too much time on your hands.  I wish...


----------

